# New Layout for the Studio...



## Mike Phillips

New Layout for the Studio...

Yesterday we tried out a few different ideas for a new look and layout for our studio. Next Tuesday we're shooting 13 "Off the shelf" product features for Meguiar's and on Wednesday we're shooting 2 episodes for "What's in the Garage" with Big Daddy Don Garlits.



















I took these yesterday using my camera phone with Jeff's Mustang parked on the polishing deck for perspective.




























What do you think?


----------



## uruk hai

Incredible :thumb:


----------



## Bowden769

nice 

tho i tihnk you should have left the door white as appose to half white half colour

actually i am only jealous lol


----------



## banarno

Looks a better layout in my eyes, although it does look slightly more difficult to take vehicles in and out now?


----------



## Auto Finesse

The Auto Geek studio has to be one of, if not the best detailing studio in the world i think, very swish. Hope you got your name on the back of one of those directors chairs 

One thing though, it don't look like its seen much real work, far to clean :lol:


----------



## talisman

Am i right in thinking that this is set up in a studio, ie a film studio...as it looks like a stage set with the way the walls end etc....looks great...from the angles we see it!!!...


----------



## Mike Phillips

Just took these photos... we integrated Ivan into the floor...




























Next Tuesday I'm shooting 13 product features for Meguiar's the sponsor of our *"Off the Shelf"* segments on our TV show and *Big Daddy Don Garlits* will be my special guest celebrity for 2 brand new episodes.

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Wow! Very jealous lol


----------



## DMH-01

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet

Imho........... :doublesho OMFG thats amazing. :thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy

that is epic! i would LOVE to have a studio like that to work in!!


----------



## kinnon

this requires one word AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trv8

Oh come on!
'Wow' 'Amazing' 'Fantastic' 'Epic' 'Best detailing studio in the world' :lol: :lol:.
I'm obviously missing something here, so can some one tell me what's so special about this studio, as I can't see what some of you guys are drooling about .
I'd use the words smart or tidy, but that's about it! Can't see what all the fuss is about to be honest .


----------



## Mike Phillips

trv8 said:


> I'd use the words smart or tidy, but that's about it! Can't see what all the fuss is about to be honest .


From my point... all I was doing was sharing...

I will try to post some pictures after Wednesday of some of the cool cars we have on the set for the TV show though... like this 1936 Packard. I took this with my phone camera in the dark, I'm confident it's going to look a lot better once she's all lit up...

*Tom's 1936 Packard with a Hemi Engine*









:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Ivan looks better in the floor... nice place to do some detailing :thumb:

just missing your usual hot swirl spotter girls.... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## abbacus

Incredible Mike! :argie::argie::argie:

Very jealous! :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR

Love it!! Awesome studio


----------



## Mike Phillips

Tomorrow we'll be shooting 13 product features for Meguiar's, for some of these will use normal daily drivers as that's the prime application for the product. For some however I have some really sweet cars.

For Wednesday I have almost all high performance muscle cars including a 1965 Plymouth Satellite with a 605 cubic inch Hemi engine.

The owner said we can pull the front wheels off the ground doing a burn-out in front of the studio. If we do this, we're going to have a dash cam and video it from the front and side.


----------

